# Oma sähköpostipalvelin

## Hartza

Olen tekemässä omaa sähköpostipalvelinta ja enkä haluais siitä roskapostipalvelinta, niin mitä pitää ottaa huomioon?

Molemmat koneet on NAT-palomuurilla varustetun reitittimen takana.

Tällaista suunnittelin. Onko mahdollista? 

Palvelin(gentoo) hakee Soneran ja Mbnet:in postilaatikossa olevat postit.

Postin luku tapahtuis toisella koneella jossa gentoo/WinXP.

Asensin jo Postfix:in, mutta se ei taida ihan riittää. Mitää tarvitaan? Courier-imap?

----------

## phekko

Lonkka-arvaamana heittäisin että jonkin sortin imapd olis aika hyvä olla olemassa, jotta on joku johon connectoida.  Se, että onko se cyrus-imap vai courier-imap on kai sitten jo enemmän preferenssikysymys. 

Valitettavasti en osaa tämän enemmän auttaa, mutta kuvittelisin että sulla on oltava joku kikkare, joka hakee sen mailin sieltä servolta ja sitten se imapd käynnissä.

----------

## Diezel

Jos haluat "hakea" postit omalta palvelimeltasi tonne XP koneeseen niin asenna jokin POP deamon. Imap kannattaa aina pistää pystyyn jos esim. haluat käyttää Squirrelmailiä.

Jos taas haluat että nuo MBnetin ja Soneran postit tipahtaa samaan latikkoon niin asenna Fetchmail.

Noilla pärjäät jo pitkälle

----------

## Hartza

Rupesin testailemaan Mutt:illa postin lähetystä, mutta tulee virhe kun sen käynnistää.

/home/hartza/.maildir/ is not a mailbox.

Pystyn silti lähettämään postia ulospäin.

Yritin konffailla näitä:

/etc/postfix/main.cf

/etc/mutt/Muttrc

Miten saan tuon mailbox:in?

Eikö mailbox ole paikka jonne saapuva posti tipahtaa? 

vai käyttääkö Fetchmail omaa laatikkoa minne se hakee nuo MBnetin ja Soneran postit?

----------

## phekko

Jos minä nyt oikein arvaan, niin se dirikka, minne maili tulee olisi /var/spool/mail ja siellä olisi file userin nimellä, joka sisältää kaiken mailin.

----------

## Tii

Itse olen tämän oppaan pohjalta rakennellut vastaavaa systeemiä. Se on vielä vähän kesken, kun työpöytäkoneen kiintolevy oli takuuvaihdossa, mutta ainakin webmaililla pystyn postini helposti katsomaan.

----------

## Hartza

Sain saapuvan postin toimimaan oikein. Lähtevä posti ei vielä toimi,  mutta pitänee tutkiskella lisää.

Miten saan postilaatikon muutettua toiseen paikkaan? Eli nykyinen on /home/user/.maildir ja haluan sen /var/spool/mail. 

Muutin /etc/postfix/main.cf tiedostoon home_mailbox = Mailbox ja mail_spool_directory = /var/spool/mail. 

Kokeilin myös home_mailbox = /var/spool/mail/$user ja home_mailbox = /var/spool/mail/user.

Muutosten jälkeen käytin komentoa # postfix reload. Silti postit menee aina samaan paikkaan.

edit.

Nyt toimii  myös postin lähetys.  :Very Happy: 

Auttaisko procmailrc tiedoston muokkaus tuohon postilaatikko ongelmaan?

----------

## Hartza

Nyt teki temput. Ei tule postit enään perille palvelimelle, ilmeisesti fetchmail tökkii. Viestin lähetys onnistuu normaalisti ja viestit siirtyy gentoosta WinXP:lle.

Kun käynnistän koneen fetchmail käynnistyy oikein(niin ainakin luulen).

Starting fetchmail [OK]

ja kun sammutan:

Stopping fetchmail [!!]

Koneella en ole tehnyt mitään ihmeellistä, lähinnä ollut pelkkänä postipalvelimena ja silloin tällöin olen pitänyt aMulea päällä. 

Päivitykset olen tehnyt näin:

emerge sync

emerge -upvD world

emerge -uvD world

etc-update (jos tarpeen)

revdep-rebuild 

revdep-rebuild antaa kuitenkin erroria.

```
Calculating dependencies \

emerge: there are no masked or unmasked ebuilds to satisfy "=kde-base/kdelibs-3.2.3-r1".

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

Result is not OK, you have following choices:

- if emerge failed during build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (try to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild - ignores SLOT!)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*
```

/var/log/messages 

```
Sep 17 20:06:59 mylly2 imapd: Connection, ip=[192.168.0.2]

Sep 17 20:06:59 mylly2 imapd: Connection, ip=[192.168.0.2]

Sep 17 20:07:00 mylly2 imapd: LOGIN, user=hartza, ip=[192.168.0.2], protocol=IMAP

Sep 17 20:07:00 mylly2 imapd: LOGIN, user=harri, ip=[192.168.0.2], protocol=IMAP

Sep 17 20:07:00 mylly2 imapd: Failed to create cache file: maildirwatch (harri)

Sep 17 20:07:00 mylly2 imapd: Error: Input/output error

Sep 17 20:07:00 mylly2 imapd: Check for proper operation and configuration

Sep 17 20:07:00 mylly2 imapd: of the File Access Monitor daemon (famd).

Sep 17 20:07:00 mylly2 imapd: Failed to create cache file: maildirwatch (hartza)

Sep 17 20:07:00 mylly2 imapd: Error: Input/output error

Sep 17 20:07:00 mylly2 imapd: Check for proper operation and configuration

Sep 17 20:07:00 mylly2 imapd: of the File Access Monitor daemon (famd).

Sep 17 20:07:00 mylly2 imapd: Failed to create cache file: maildirwatch (hartza)

Sep 17 20:07:00 mylly2 imapd: Error: Input/output error

Sep 17 20:07:00 mylly2 imapd: Check for proper operation and configuration

Sep 17 20:07:00 mylly2 imapd: of the File Access Monitor daemon (famd).

Sep 17 20:07:00 mylly2 imapd: Failed to create cache file: maildirwatch (harri)

Sep 17 20:07:00 mylly2 imapd: Error: Input/output error

Sep 17 20:07:00 mylly2 imapd: Check for proper operation and configuration

Sep 17 20:07:00 mylly2 imapd: of the File Access Monitor daemon (famd).
```

edit. lisätietoja

----------

